

Mass psychosis in the US - yannis
http://english.aljazeera.net/indepth/opinion/2011/07/20117313948379987.html

======
avstraliitski
The simple fact is that many people need drugs to deal with day to day living
in US society. They are told constantly they should be happy, healthy,
beautiful, hard working. The US has less holidays than other western nations.
It also has less international news and arguably a more homogenous media
culture. For many of these people, if they can take a pill and not worry, then
they will do so. It's shocking to a non US citizen how much drug advertising
is on American television. Ask any foreigner - they have all noticed. It's the
sort of thing that would be outlawed in other countries. Particularly the
wording - "ask your doctor for ...". On the other hand, natural drugs with
proven benefits (I believe a recent magic mushroom study just strongly
suggested that they keep people happy for a year after dosage) are outlawed.
THX, anyone? _sigh_

~~~
yannis
> Particularly the wording - "ask your doctor for ..."

This of course just adds to the stress and unhappiness as described by Barry
Schwartz in this interesting TED talk
[http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_ch...](http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice.html)

